# The Best Fly Spray



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I love endure. I'm not sure what we pay for it, but it works nicely and smells really good.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like Absorbine.  It works very well!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

pyranna (sp?)

works great - esp the aerosol


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

UltraShield EX works the best for me.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The spray that I like to use is Bronco. It costs a little more, but you can use a lot less and actually watch the flies turn around and go away which is proof it works really well.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PGGUID=2e87c616-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Whatever works and doesn't cost an arm and a leg!

We have so many people at our barn who use different kinds of fly sprays the flies have gotten immune to most of the popular brands out there. Bronco has the same effect as water at our place. Pyrahna works decently, as does Absorbine Ultrashield (my personal fave, unfortunately is one of the most expensive kinds).


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Piranna is really good!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We've been feeding the Apple cider Vinegar and its really working! :shock: 8)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My frugal husband came home with a gallon jug of this stuff called Dy-Fly. He got it on the cattle side of the feed store. Its for all livestock including horses. It smell really bad and your suppose to just do a light mist being sure its just on the outer hair not down to the skin so you know it has to be nasty stuff. It works :shock: Our main problem lately has been mosquitoes and those big nasty horse flys.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Vidaloco, my dad got something like that once for my horse. It was for like cattle and other livestock, too, and it worked really well!! hahaha, I don't remember what it was, though, lol, and it didn't smell all that great. :roll:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

We've been feeding the apple cider Vinegar and its really working! 




what????? i have never heard about this... tell me more please


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the Ultra Shield stuff myself. It really works for my horse...

I also did try the homemade recipe with the white vinegar and dawn soap. That seems to work.... but it leaves yucky residue and it smells.. I l also noticed, it might make your horse's hair come out .....I'm not sure if that's from it (the flyspray) or from my horse's legs being swollen, or from something else. I just thought I'd say it. :lol: That's just my experience, so use at your own risk. Also, you have to use ALOT and it only lasts a day. 

I just found out recently that my horse is allergic to fly bites....a good spray is a must for me now :shock:


----------



## Deussa (Apr 3, 2008)

ENDURE Is the best fly spray there is!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

We use Endure. It works wonderfully!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> We've been feeding the apple cider Vinegar and its really working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well every night our horses get a small amount of sweet feed and we put about half a shot glass of Apple Cider Vinegar in their feed. It has not gotten rid of ALL the flies (we live on a cattle ranch) but we have noticed a lot less!


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

My guys get 3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar in their am & pm feed. The ticks, house flies and misquitoes are leaving them alone and the bugs aren't in the barn as bad either. Now if I could just find something to put an end to those big green eyed horse flies :evil:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm, I might have to look into trying this apple cider vinegar system!!


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

Absorbines Duraguard and Bug Block are AWESOME and cheap.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I use , Bronco and endure (sp)


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh and gnats are terrible, so we use a fly mask during the day..


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Endure doesn't work for me this year (worked last one though). That expensive Marygold (natural, "#1 rating") doesn't seem to be working either. Vinegar in food didn't change anything as well (was given it for several weeks).  So I wipe on some Horse&Pony, which somewhat works... But looks like NOTHING helps with those big flies...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've done the apple cider & vinegar- it DOES work!!


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

Does the apple cider vinegar thing make the horse smell? (like garlic does)


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

pyranah (spelling?). I've also used the war paint (comes in a deoderant looking tube) and it works really well especially with those bot eggs they get on their legs.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

does anyone know if apple cider vinegar is safe to use on hypp positive horses?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Endure is great for deer flies, not so great for horseflies, and does nothing for mosquitoes and fleas.

But deerflies are the big problem this month, so that's what I'm using. I used to think that nothing really worked, then I started to really get him wet with it and wipe it in to his coat--and presto it worked!


----------



## Luv 2 Ride (Apr 8, 2008)

I use the spot on Celebration. This says to only apply every 14 days so I use the Ultra shield spray when I feel it wearing off and not time to reapply. And I feed the vinegar. Flies are not horrible but major mosquito issues here. 

Ultra shiled $14 ( I try to buy the value bottles up when I see them with the extra 25% for free)

Celebration 3 dose supply is $19


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> We've been feeding the apple cider Vinegar and its really working! :shock: 8)


Just plain vinegar in a bottle??


----------



## MsEddi (Jul 21, 2008)

I use Horse and Pony Spray oil based seems to last a little longer and how about them airplane sized horse flys, holy smokes.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Toby has had a bad time this summer with the flies. There can be NO flies on any other horse but him at times. I get him from the pasture and he has blood running down his legs and neck.
:shock: 

I havent fed him the apple cider vinegar because I am waiting on an HYPP test to come back. I have tried all sorts of fly sprays and nothing has helped the poor guy.

I bought a fly sheet for him but it makes him soaking wet with sweat.

I just dont know what to do.....


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never heard that apple cider vinegar will hurt a hypp horse or anyhorse for that matter. A lot of cattle ranchers i know have used it on all the horses and it was fine. 

But i love the stuff and u can get so much of it for so cheap! 

Jubilee Rose its not plain vinegar in a bottle it's called apple cider vinegar, its in the same isle as plain vinegar but it's kind of red colored, but dont get mixed up with red wine vinegar, theyre two completely different things


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

oh yea i forgot to add..

SamWise if you give ur horse apple cider vinegar it wont make ur horse smell any different than it already does, it doesnt work like the garlic does.


----------



## AppyGal (Jul 25, 2008)

*fly spray*

I make my own fly spray by mixing together 1 cup water, 1 cup white vinegar, 2 cups avon skin so soft (original scent), and 1Tablespoon eucalyptus oil. (also called tea tree oil, its available in the wal mart pharmacy.) This fly spray works GREAT and costs about $5-6 for all of the ingredients (except the tea tree oil, it costs about $8-10 a bottle) and they make about 3 or 4 bottles. I don't have to reapply it very often and the flies will literary fall off the horses when sprayed! I would recommend trying this.


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

> oh yea i forgot to add..
> 
> SamWise if you give ur horse apple cider vinegar it wont make ur horse smell any different than it already does, it doesnt work like the garlic does.


Ok, thanks .


----------



## Casperluff (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Endure. It costs about $27 a bottle around here (I know, it's only $15 in Dover, but I needed some ASAP) but it works wonderfully.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I had been using Bronco, but I always noticed flies still everywhere on him.I had some endure and used it, and wow what a difference, no flies, it must last longer to, so far it's been two days and still nothing. I don't know if I'll go back to Bronco.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Just started using UltraShield spray and it seems to be working in Southern Cal, at least.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

we use bronco gold .. works wonders  

its not the bronco in the white bottle .. that kind doesnt work but the kind in the goldish bottle does work


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Depending on my mood & money status is what I use. I feed the ACV in the AM & PM feedings. (About a shot) I also mix orginal (Avon) Skin-so-soft with Bronco. Some times when the flies get to their worse I'll do the above mixture & add some ACV in the fly spray bottle as well. So out of one bottle of Bronco I can make up to 3 bottle's of mixed fly spray. 

For those who were yelling about the Mosiquito ~ Avons SSS really works wonders for those! That was the number 1 reason why I started using the skin so soft. The only problem with that is it attrachs the dust to the horses. BUT I'd rather have a dusty horse then a bit UP horse!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I rotate, endure, absorbine ultra shield and skin so soft home made concoction, but in florida nothing really works in the dog days of summer


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with you, lovemyponies, here in fla. sure is hard to find something that really works, endure is the best I've found but its alot of $$$, 


lovemyponies, If you don't mind me asking where in Fla. you at, I'm in Brooksville, Hernando county.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

About the garlic, how would that work? I'm considering using the ACV and garlic, but I don't know how you use the garlic/where you get it.


----------

